# German Petition - Plea for International Support



## Tom (6/1/16)

(added for better understanding on 10.1.16)



He explains it perfectly, I would not be able to do better 

This year might become a turning point for German Vapers, and that might lead to many other countries to follow. Everyone can sign the petition, there are calls for help in quite a few countries, even the US

Would be great if some vapers from SA could sign the petition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

@Tom do you have a direct link to this petition?


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Thanks @Tom 
Just thinking it may be easier if you post the links
I cant watch the video now


----------



## Tom (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom
> Just thinking it may be easier if you post the links
> I cant watch the video now


sorry...trying to include the link for the explainations. For some reason I cant....by saving the link it creates a media file just from a link to FB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/16)

Thanks for trying @Tom
Will look at the video tmrw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for trying @Tom
> Will look at the video tmrw


The video just asks you to participate. Here is the important info: 

Go here to sign - https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/peti...

English Instructions are here - https://facebook.com/notes/norbert-zi...

I had the English on my second screen to help. Or print same.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## BubiSparks (6/1/16)

Done!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/1/16)

Sie haben diese Petition bereits mitgezeichnet. Die Mitzeichnung ist nur einmal möglich. 

translation

You may have already co-signed this petition . The co-signature is possible only once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (7/1/16)

I'm a little surprised that anyone (other than a German National) would be allowed to sign a petition that will go before the German National Parliament. 
In any case they (Germany) will be bound by the EU regulations regarding vaping.
Dave


----------



## KlutcH (7/1/16)

I am going to Germany / Holland / Amsterdam next year :/  I cant live without my vape


----------



## Tom (7/1/16)

DaveH said:


> I'm a little surprised that anyone (other than a German National) would be allowed to sign a petition that will go before the German National Parliament.
> In any case they (Germany) will be bound by the EU regulations regarding vaping.
> Dave


this was started by the EU.... its now about which country will lead the crusade


----------



## Paulie (7/1/16)

Unfortunately @Tom i dont think things are looking good to you in Germany! They basically run the EU and the EU is very against vaping compared to the UK! I Pray things work out for u man and i will do sign the petition!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/1/16)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/1/16)

when is this law coming into play?


----------



## Tom (7/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> when is this law coming into play?


In May, AFAIK. A whole lot of regulations, some we can live with, like no more then 20mg nic. Some without sense, like no more then 10ml containers... (imagine the additional packaging rubbish), and some really bad for the vaping community, like regulated tanks, restrictions on sales and sellers. There is even talks on restrictions for the aroma, hence making it difficult to make juices. Looks like an attempt to regulate vaping till it dies... 
If that goes thru it will have a serious impact on all vapers, local and international. There might be others jumping on the bandwaggon! 

Therefore.... it does not harm anyone to sign the petition. And not being restricted by nationality is a bonus, and them seeing that there is international support and unity might make them think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (9/1/16)

signed and


----------



## Chef Guest (9/1/16)

signed and shared

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (9/1/16)

Done when Todd mentioned same in one of his vlogs last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (10/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/1/16)

Done............

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (12/1/16)

8 days left. 10700 signatures missing....


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Pray you get there, @Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (14/1/16)

7000 missing....are we making it? 6 days left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (18/1/16)

it is done...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (18/1/16)

Tom said:


> it is done...
> 
> View attachment 43452


Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

